# Anyone have bubbling feeling in chest?



## javynliz

I am a little concerned. I have had heart palpitations and shortness of breath. I started feeling a vibrating, bubbling, and jumping under my right breast. I have had palpable lymph nodes in that breast with swelling and pain. Should I be concerned?? Please let me know what you think. Thanks!!!


----------



## Andros

javynliz said:


> I am a little concerned. I have had heart palpitations and shortness of breath. I started feeling a vibrating, bubbling, and jumping under my right breast. I have had palpable lymph nodes in that breast with swelling and pain. Should I be concerned?? Please let me know what you think. Thanks!!!


Yo! What are you waiting for? I advise you see a cardiologist/pulmonary person and yes, you should be concerned!

Worried here on my end!


----------



## Octavia

If you're describing something beyond the "normal" heart palpitations we all seem to deal with, then yes, I would definitely be concerned.


----------



## javynliz

Yes, I guess it's beyond normal. I just don't think I can handle paying more money to hear everything is normal. Blood work looks great.... Know what I mean? I'm trying to keep the faith in Doctors wanting to help but I think more just want your $ and do not care what the outcome is. Does anyone share that thought?


----------



## Octavia

I don't think all doctors are in it purely for the money. But I can see how someone would feel that way out of frustration.


----------



## joplin1975

Well, considering nearly all my family as well as my oldest and dearest friend (a urologist) are all in the medical field, I honestly think it's the MINORITY of doctors who are in it for the money. I think, if you do find people being dismissive, it's more likely a factor of a couple of things:

1) There's virtually no real money to be made in medicine. Do people live comfortably? Sure, but if you want to get rich, there are other easier ways to go about it. As insurance reimbursements drop, doctors have to schedule more patients per day to make ends meet, just so they can pay overhead, etc. You've got someone who has invested a significant about of time, money, blood, sweat and tears to do what they are doing and they are worried about AND how to keep the lights on (among many other things). I think most would say they really, really, really want to focus on patient care and ONLY on patient care, but simply can't if they want to maintain a practice. They are pulled in 101 different directions and they medical business model right now is not sustainable. So they spend their days sticking their fingers in the holes of the dams.

2) I think a lot of people get overwhelmed by the medical stuff (understandable) and tend to use doctors as outlets. Again, see above, they simply can't devote their time to serving the emotional needs of their patients, as much as they'd like to, and have to appear to be dismissive, lest get caught in a room and fall woefully behind. I'm not being dismissive about emotional and mental health...but I am saying that if people went in more prepared to talk doctor-speak and stick to the issue at hand, you'll find (generally) your providers more attentive. Case in point, my husband fielded FIVE calls last night from a very paranoid mother. Her son had surgery yesterday on an out patient basis. She took his temperature every hour (was not directed to do so) and called with each incremental increase. So she called at 12:00am, 1:00am, 2:00am, 3:00am, and 4:00am. When his other patients called, you can bet at that point he was ****y, dismissive, and grouchy. It happens, we're all human.

3) A lot of times they just don't know the answer. And they don't like not knowing the answer.


----------



## javynliz

Thanks for the insight!  I called the Doc and she said to come in. I am going in at 10:30am. Before I go there I am going to go to the lab to get my thyroid tests done. Should I eat before or no??


----------



## Octavia

joplin, nice post...puts things in perspective.



joplin1975 said:


> 3) A lot of times they just don't know the answer. And they don't like not knowing the answer.


I do wish more doctors would be willing to admit "I'm not an expert in ________, so here's the name of someone I would recommend." Or something like that, you know?


----------



## javynliz

Update:

Went to see Doc. She listened to my lungs and they sounded fine to her. She ordered an EKG and then 24 hour heart monitor. So far I feel better today...go figure haha. I've had palpitations before off and on since I was a teenager...just never knew what it actually was until now. Anyways, I like my new Doc she is thorough. I'm happy about that. I also got testing done for lupus and other AI disease. We shall see. Thanks for your support. I appreciate it soo much!!!


----------



## Octavia

That's a great update!


----------



## lowiron

javynliz

I am sorry that I did not see your post earlier. Could you give a little more detail on the bubbling feeling? If by bubbling you are referring to a gurgling sensation, and it for the most part happens when you are lying down, it may not be heart related at all. This is just something that I am throwing out there so you and others may be aware of one of the signs of a hernia. I am probably way out in left field but here goes.

A person can actually have a hernia to some degree without knowing it. The hernia can be anything such as a birth defect in the affected muscle area, to a full blown instant hernia from overdoing something.........Then there is the more common hernias that normally occur after physical activity in which the abdominal muscles become injured. This happens to many people who will feel a little pain shortly after the causative event, but who write it off to muscle soreness from over doing it, and the pain generally subsides a few days later.

Once the pain is gone most people forget about it, and the problem is never discussed with a doctor. Then later on in time a person may have a gurgling sensation when they are lying down and believe it is brought on by a temporary digestive problem. The gurgling happens when a person inhales and/or exhales. From what my surgeon told me, the gurgling sound is created by a small hole (perforation) that was created during the time a person overdone something and assured themselves it was just sore muscles. He said the gurgling sound/feeling is caused by a small amount of air or fluids passing through the perforation. If not caught in time.......which was my case, the stomach can be pushed up into the esophagus when the person lifts something heavy, or other strenuous activity. After this happens, there is a very short window of time (a few hours) where the person has to have corrective surgery or the stomach can become necrotic because of having the blood supply pinched off. The results of this will be total or partial stomach removal.........depending how much of the stomach had a loss of blood flow. In my case it was total.

Like I said, this may not even be close to what you are experiencing, but I cringe when I hear people talk about having bubbling, gurgling, etc in the abdominal or chest area. I hope your problem is nothing serious and is taken care of promptly.......Hang in there.


----------



## javynliz

Thanks for the reply. That's interesting and shocking. I'm sorry that happened to you. how are you feeling now?

I still haven't heard anything from the cardiologist. I was sitting upright in class...it was definitely in my chest. I don't know. I am soo tired of all this wacky symptoms. I know my Doc is getting tired of me already.


----------

